# Caravan site pet friendly Pedrogao Grande area



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi all
I am looking for a caravan site in the Pedrogao Grande area that is dog friendly for some friends who want to stay near our house there in April
I contacted the Eventur site near Cabril Lake but they don’t accept pets so maybe there is a site around the area somewhere that’s not coming up on the net


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

https://alanrogers.com/campsite/camping-quinta-da-cerejeira-po8550

https://alanrogers.com/campsite/camping-municipal-do-castelo-po8073

https://www.bringfido.com/lodging/174583

SADLY NONE OF THEM RIGHT ON THE DOORSTEP


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

https://www.pitchup.com/campsites/p...ranco/serta/parque_de_campismo_serta/?type=4&


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

There's one in Figueiro Dos Vinhos near the Intermarche & another near Foz de Alge but I'm not sure if they're dog friendly..


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Figueiro Dos Vinhos
Inicial

Foz de Alge
Inicial


----------

